# A Request to our VA members. . .



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Especially if you live near Chester/Richmond, VA. Jim and I do a lot of volunteer transporting and last year updated our transport vehicle to a shuttle bus we call "TJ". While we work with a couple of shelters, we drive at least once a month for a volunteer transport coordinator from the Atlanta, GA area up I-85 to Richmond, VA with anywhere from 30-35 dogs/puppies. We also pick up along the way in SC and NC. The dogs/puppies then overnight in Chester and Richmond on Saturday night and we return home, getting in around 6:30-7:30 a.m. on Sunday. The dogs then continue on their way the next morning with volunteer transporters to various rescues in the NE (all of whom have been vetted and approved). 

We normally have enough volunteer overnighters that can handle one-three dogs/puppies; however, this coming weekend seems to be a hard one for lots of folks and we have already lost 6 of our regular overnighters. If any of our board members are in the area and think they can help out, please respond here or shoot me an e-mail or pm. We don't get into the Chester/Richmond area usually until around 9:00-9:30 p.m. on Saturday and the dogs would need to be dropped back off Sunday morning around 8:00 a.m. at the meeting place in Richmond. All they need is a comfy place to stay, a meal, and some TLC. 

I know this is not golden-related but know there are many, many dog lovers on here so hope there are a few that might be able to help out this weekend. Thanks in advance!
Terry


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If I were in the area I'd help ... Hope you find some volunteers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I just created a thread in the Main forum, pointing people to this thread in case someone can help who is not normally involved in rescue work.

Good luck!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you. I debated on putting it there as I figured I would get more hits but it is involving rescue work so thought this was probably the more appropriate place to put.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------

